# RACE ALERT : ROAR Region 1 New England On Road Carpet Shoot-out



## raffaelli (Sep 25, 2001)

As a reminder, for those of us not heading out to Cleveland, Hobby chamber will host a level 2 ROAR New England On Road Carpet Shoot-out on November 28 This is a 100 entry limit race!



You can download the entry form here:

http://www.hobbychamber.com/Forms/NOV%2028%202004%20SHOOT%20OUT.pdf



They are going to run all the Onroad classes including F1 and 4 rounds plus the mains.



All ROAR members are welcome. Membership is available at the track.



Check out www.hobbychamber.com or call George at the shop at 203 934 7317



Regards,

Chris Raffaelli

ROAR Region 1 Director

914 715 5620 cell

914 788 9829 fax

[email protected]



The current ROAR Region 1 ‘What’s Going On?’ Calendar can be found at:

http://my.calendars.net/region1/curblockmonth.html



For more information about ROAR, please visit:

www.roarracing.com



Download the ROAR membership application here:

http://www.roarracing.com/join/pdfs/2000app.pdf


----------

